# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Javascript Coldfusion et validation W3C

## PoissonBouge

Bonjour,

Je tente de rendre un site que nous dveloppons dans notre entreprise valide auprs du W3C.

Il semblerait que le script ajout automatiquement  la page par coldfusion pose problme :



```

```

Ce code est ajout dans le header au chargement de la page et gnre une image de chargement ( je n'ai donc pas la main dessus)

Il semblerait qu'entourer le script d'un <!//[CDATA]] rgle le problme mais la encore ne pouvant pas modifier moi mme ce code ca ne peut servir.

Connaissez vous une solution? 

Merci d'avance!

----------

